# Batch cooking ideas



## zola (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello, I am new here. I loved a cooked lunch at work. I am into bodybuilding and so I always strive to have high proteins, moderate carbs and lean meat most days. I tend to cook batches for 3-4 days max on a sunday. Usually I make a mix of brown pasta with dices and fried chicken, peppers, onions, coriander and a nice sauce. I would sometimes mix it up with brown rice, curry sauces etc, but I usually stick to a similar formula. I was hoping maybe someone could give me some ideas of what else to try. I like to cook it all on a sundsy, box it and then make something fresh at night for dinner.


----------



## pamela17 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi! I'm new in this forum. I'm italian, so I cook pasta or rice every day for lunch. I love the rice with peppers, zucchini,carrot and pieces of chicken (not fried, but cooked in the same pan of the vegetables) and at the end of the cooking you can add a little of curry. you can also cook a pasta with cauliflower, ham or ground beef , bechamel and cheese. you put them in a baking pan and put them in the oven for 15 minutes ( the pasta must be cooked before). this kind of pasta is perfect to reheat during the week. I know more type of pasta and if you want a particularly ingredients or recipes you can ask to me.


----------

